# Will things grow?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

In my 29g, I have some Java Fern, thats it. It's a low light setup, I dont even know how many watts, just using the bulb that came with the hood. I want to add some more low light plants. Will they grow? What kind of plants will grow in this setup? It's my Jewel Cichlid tank, so there will be some current.

I need you ElTwitcho!









--Dan


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

dude your going to have to be more specific.

we can't tell you what you can grow in that tank untill we have a rough estimate of how many watts you have running on your lights.

if you are using the light setup that came with your tank, chances are it isn't near enough watts of what you need to grow anything.

80 watts of light would do pretty well on your tank. 
you could grow alot of plants with that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Thats why I was asking about low light plants. I cant afford to set up more lights right now.

--Dan


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

i think you bulb is 20 watts that doesnt even make 1wpg.i dont think you can grow succesfully plants with that light but maybe you can try some anubias, cabomba, and some moss.you will see new growth from the plants but it will be very slow and limited.good luck.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

As was said, I don't know if there's much that will go in that lighting setup. Your light is at least a fluorescent strip and not incandescent though, right?

If it is a fluorescent strip, you can try some anubias and maybe java moss in adition to what you already have, but it's really low lighting so I wouldn't put out too much money because I don't think you'll have a very good amount of success.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

ok i have the same sized tank a 15watt light and a DIY co2 system (see my diy link below this thread).
i use liquid fertiliser and soon a new substraight,
i have growth on high light plants of upto 5 square inches per week.
if you set it up right it can work you need to find the equlibrium.

OH LINE THE INSIDE OF YOUR LID WITH TIN FOIL SHINY SIDE OUT THIS WILL INTESIFY YOUR LIGHTING.


----------



## antreas21 (Aug 16, 2004)

15W?????with co2??thats very intresting........what high light plants you have that you grow with that kind of light?????well if you can do that i think many companies that provide us with lighting fixtures will be out of bussiness....LOL.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> ok i have the same sized tank a 15watt light and a DIY co2 system (see my diy link below this thread).
> i use liquid fertiliser and soon a new substraight,
> i have growth on high light plants of upto 5 square inches per week.
> 
> [snapback]933219[/snapback]​


Wait and see about that though, high light plants in low light setups don't typically die right off, they grow long and unhealthy leaves to try and absorb as much light as possible before dying off. If you want to get huge growth out of your plants, turn the tank light off for 3 days, the plants will look ungainly and terrible but you will see growth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

So wait. Could I just get a better bulb? That I can afford. Also, I will be building a plexi hood, so I could add a desk lamp as light. Would that help?

--Dan


----------

